# Canoe almost here!



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Got a call from Andrew from great Miami outfitters just now, he expects the shipment to get here late today, tomorrow, bad news is i'm swamped this weekend, can't get it until wed unless it gets in by noon today, which is unlikely. Been a long long spring waiting for this boat, just hoping its as good as they say, next weekend I'll find out! 

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I hope you're feeling better so you can take it out and enjoy it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Almost there Kyle, still in my lungs, smoking isn't helping, lol. Daddy Dave and pasta might come camp with us at the rodeo,I mean "shootout", lol. What boat you get? I can bring the otter for you, lol, never laughed so hard , that was a fun day on the koko, hope your skills have improved, lol. Last rodeo with you you blew up your truck, fun listening to you talk to the wife, since she told you this would happen, lol. I'm getting ready to go out, found a new secret lure, one that nobody uses, and I'll bet it's the next super smallie bait that everyone will copy, it's that good. Whoever i'm paired with will have to sign a non discloser agreement, one for the lure and another for the fishing location, i'm taking this seriously! Lol

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, not here yet, but only one state away, lol. He left the factory last Thursday one stop ahead of Ohio, and I find out today the brakes on the trailer broke somewhere in Indiana, now latest "story" is late tonight, tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see the boat. Heck,I could have driven to California and back in six days, getting really sick of this, it better be a piece of art! 

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you have to pay for shipping? What a clusterfark.
If you go to get it on Thursday, I'll go with you. I need a new paddle...a good one.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have it! Hate to admit this but it was worth the wait. Took it right to the little creek by the house, took every little kid for a spin, stood up very easy, handles as good as the coosa.






























Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Spent the evening gawking at it, I also bought a nice bending branches paddle and thwart bag, which I really like. Only thing I need now is kneeling pad. My son paddled it and never been in canoe he loved it, had zero problems turning around in the tiny creek, he now wants one instead of the coosa, lol. Going tonight to buddies house to show it off and repair the hull on the tarpon. Call me bubba later today, i'm planning on heading over around five or so.

Razr maxx


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks awesome. Seems it would make a great fishing/ hunting canoe. I really like it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree the Canoe looks awesome.

I was thinking about adding another Kayak but maybe a canoe would be better that way the youngest can come along as well.

GREAT LOOKING Canoe....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What a beaut! Light and easy handling. The lifelong love affair has begun. The Coosa will be soooooo jealous.--Tim


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This is the first time I've owned two boats that I really want to use, my son is the lucky one, he has 3 sot's to choose from, the coosa, a tarpon 100, and a king Fisher.

Just loaded the Wenonah and tarpon up, heading to buddies to fix the hull crack, hope that goes well.

Went to a local creek this morning, didn't fish since I didn't have much time, but I did notice many many beds, small mouth and bluegills, but mostly bass, spooked several off while wading in the shallows, and the water was still pretty cold wet wading.

Razr maxx


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya know, that boat looks just like the one I demo'd at GMO. I remember scraping the bottom up real good when I went over some busted up concrete.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Fixed the crack, we sealed it, melted a patch of steel mesh into the plastic, then plastic meld on top, perfect!









Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, that thing is even prettier in person. It really is a work of art; the design, the manner in which it's built...everything.

I hooked up with Stucky, Pasta, DaggerDave, OtherDave, LukeDuke, and others...for a night around the campfire of boat welding, rivet repairing, and plastic welding hocus pocus. Glad you guys did the welding before the libations came out in full force. Pasta pulled me in the garage, I saw like 3 different Mason jars of evilness, and then it was kind of fuzzy from there.

Fun time. Boat's awesome, dude. Same with the paddle, I should've had you get me one while you were there; 58"er is the ticket for sure.
See ya Sunday


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea it was fun. Glad I stayed clear of the mason jars, had to get up early. it was cool looking at our boats side by side, I have so many things I want to do to my boat now, but holding back until I get a couple floats in, something that sounds good in the garage can be a night mare on the water, lol.

Another cool deal is getting Dagger's truck rack for cheap, i'm heading over in a few to go get it, then I can haul many many boats plus not having my canoe stick out of the bed six foot, lol.
















Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's the rack!









Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Played with the location of the rack, the Wenonah has so much rise in the bow and stern had to move the legs near the cab closer to get the nose off my roof, might move the rear legs father back later but I'll give this a try first.









Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking good Stucky!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Kyle. Went out and tested the rack and canoe, rides great! Had two hours before daughter gets home from kindergarten, so I ran over to big walnut for a nice fast test paddle. Much different from kayak's, but enjoyed it, much more room, I liked the hull design, much flatter, rounded than others, man can this thing go shallow without touching! Turns incredibly quick, but need to put some weight in the bow to keep it balanced. I just cured myself of being pack rat in my kayak's, now I need more weight, lol. Just measured the rack with Wenonah on it, believe the coosa MIGHT fit flat next to it, the tarpon no problem. Took the stackers off for now, have them under back seat, only need when I'll have many many boats on the truck.

Can't wait for Sunday bubba, can't come soon enough, Patrick's excited as well.

Think I'll use my longest kayak paddle in the Wenonah, not the best canoe stroke yet, hope getting the bow lower inn the water helps, if not down the road might move the front seat towards the center to even the weight front to back, but that's down the road when I know more how this boat handles in different conditions.

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Will you shuttle for hire on Saturday?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, that would be the way to go overnighting, no car to worry about then I could get you Sunday morning, but alas, busy, that's why i'm not going with you. I'll be at commercial point all damn day, our team hosting the softball tourney, so they need me to park cars, not happy.

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Commercial Point?...you'll be right around the corner. Just take one of the cars you're parking and come drop us off...Sheet man, sounds PERFECT!!!

"Where'd Stcuky go with the Dodge minivan?...anyone seen a blue Dodge Minvan....and a crazy little man driving it...talkin up a storm...."


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Its not that I talk a lot, just others don't talk enough....

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Took the canoe and my son for a nice long float yesterday, met up a couple buddies as well. The canoe is awesome, can't be happier. Turns on a dime, stable, carves nice when leaning, doesn't snap turn doing Eddy turns. Great platform to fish from. Was surprised how well it tracks, I could line up on the bank and not need to correct it much longer than any of my kayak's. Even being fifteen foot, I could get weave in and out missing rocks in swift riffles. I stood up most of the day on the long slow pools, even stood going down riffles. Didn't fish that often, more of a float trip, but managed nine fish, biggest 17, plus a huge 13.5 spotted bass, what a pig! 

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And a side note, I got a favor in hand for saving a buddies overnight trip sat night, jumped on my motorcycle, and ran needed supplies to a waiting buddy and his dog. I believe this is worth at least a free take out, where I wait in truck and buddy Carries my boat and gear to me and ties it all down, sounds fair, right ? 

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Will work for beer.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Btw bubba, my son Patrick is the newest member of the buckeye swim team, in the coosa that also brought me into the club last year at factory rapids, Patrick's first swim ever, he was getting too cocky for his own good anyways

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! He DID need to have a dump.
You know who needs to be knocked down a peg and take a spill next, right?....Tucker.
The only problem is that I've been buying him some nice rods and reels the last year or so. I don't want to watch a few hundred dollars of rods that I bought get snapped. LOL!!.....actually, it would be woorth it!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It brought him down a notch. He tried to blame it all on the coosa, fail! 

When was the last time you'd been on your pedal bike bubba? I just smoked my last cigarette, need a fresh pack. I'd stay on the back roads, traffic a bit bad coming from your house to mine....

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I can already see this was a mistake....oweing you a favor.
I should have just sold my soul to the devil when I had the chance...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Where's the fun in that? 

Got a call today from a number I didn't know, dam pocket answer'd it, low and behold it was yakwitch, I'd already blocked her mobile number, she'd got my number from Brock, if I'd ever seen him again he's going down! 

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Dad just finished my platform, its beautiful! Almost a shame to use
















Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Oak, with stainless hardware, he even routered all the edges, and the Wenonah seats are curved to feel better, so he made the bottom of the platform curved to fit and not rock or scratch my seats. Weighs about seven pounds i'm guessing, which is nice even without dog for getting the front end down to level the boat during solo use. Can't wait to use it this weekend at the river smallies Ohio rodeo on paint creek.

Razr maxx


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice work I must say

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

